# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  هل توجد مشكلة في تصفح المنبر حاليا ؟؟

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اواجه منذ عدة ايام صعوبة في تصفح المنبر عبر اجهزة الكومبيوتر
فقط استطيع ذلك عن طريق الموبايل

هل يعاني الاخرون من هذه المشكلة
خصوصا في ظل قلة الاعضاء المتواجدين خلال الايام الماضية وقلة المواضيع ؟
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*السلام عليكم الاخ كسلاوى ...لا توجد مشكلة فى تصفح المنبر وقد تكون المششكلة فى الكمبيوتر الخاص بك...فى هذا الامر يمكن استشارة اخونا الفخيم المهندس/ محمد حسين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا ادخل عبر ثلاثة اجهزة كومبيوتر المكتب واللابتوب الخاص بالمكتب
وايضا لابتوب البيت واعاني من هذه المشكلة

عبر الموبايل في بعض المرات لا استطيع الدخول

باقي المنتديات المريخية ادخلها بسهولة حدا دون مشاكل

سبق ان حدث عذا الامر منذ اسبوع في منتدى الجماهير وفعلا عانى الكثيرون وقتها وكانت المشكلة تقنية او هكر فشل في السيطرة على المنتدى واصابه ببعض الاضرار

نقول ذلك حتى لايتضرر المنبر كذلك
برجاء متابعة قروب الواتساب ومعرفة ان كان البعض يعاني مثلي او لا

*

----------


## محمد الامين يحيي

*نفس المشكلة موجود عندي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*احيانا بتأخر فتح المنبر ويطش من غير سبب،
علما بانى استخدم ايباد،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حبيبنا منعم رجاء الافادة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نفس المشكلة اعاني منها من ايام
أستطيع الدخول من الموبايل في حين استحالة الدخول من الكمبيوتر
بإذن الله  ستحل المشكلة ومعها المشاكل الخاصة بتعديل المشاركات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نفس المشكله اعانى منها لكن عندما غيرت المتصفح انتهت الى غير رجعه 
قوقل كروم مابفتح معاى على طول لكن انترنت اكسبلور ولا احلى 
حاولوا تغيروا المتصفح وجربوا عسى ولعل تنتهى مشاكلكم
دمتم ياصفوة بلادى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لقد تم عمل حل مؤقت للمشكلة 
وبإذن الله ستحل المشكلة نهائيا بعد تطوير الموقع قريباً جداً
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلمو يااحباب
فعلاً كنت اعانى بعدرفع الحظر لكن اليوم الحمدلله تمام
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*نفس المشكلة عندي لها عدة أيام
*

----------


## kampbell

*السلام عليكم  و الله امس ما قدرت اخش المنتدي نهائيا  و جربت كل المتصفحات العندي دون جدوي 
اليوم الصباح الحمد لله  اشتغل في كل المتصفحات  .........  الحمد لله و مبروك انتصار الامس
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*نعم اليوم اشتغل كويس
*

----------


## moamen

*من كمبيوتر المكتب الموقع لايفتح أبدا وجربت كل المتصفحات بدون جدوي

الان داخل من ايباد وشغال تمام

يبدو هناك مشكلة يا إدارة اونلاين





*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هنالك مشكلة في الموقع لا شك في ذلك صعوبة في دخول الموقع وعدم القدرة على التصفح
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*والله يا اخوتي انا عندي موقعنا هذا من احسن واسرع المواقع واحتمال
لانني استخدم ويندوز 10  فجربوه عسي ولعل تتحسن لديكم وارجوذالك

*

----------

